# Paratrooper‘s uniforms



## Paras (15 Dec 2002)

Hey all ,i saw some pics of paratroopers in CAR  photos that they had different combat uniforms .Can anyone tell me why they had different uniform?thx alot


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (16 Dec 2002)

What you are referring to is probably the jump smock--a camouflage jacket worn by our airborne forces, as well as a helmet cover that went with it.  This was worn in conjunction with issue combats and was not authorized for wear by non-airborne personel though they‘re found in many surplus stores.  The jump smock is no longer worn as cadpat has superceded all previous camouflage patterns.


----------



## Recce41 (16 Dec 2002)

The Smock was worn by all in the SSF, in Petawawa. From 77 to 95.


----------



## brin11 (16 Dec 2002)

Recce44,



> The Smock was worn by all in the SSF, in Petawawa. From 77 to 95.


Could you clarify this please?


----------



## Recce41 (16 Dec 2002)

The Smock was worn by all of us that were in the Special Service Force, now 2 CMBG. It was made up if. The RCD-before them 8CH, 1RCR, 2RCHA, 2CER, 2 Svc Btl, CAR, 2 MP ptl, 2 Fd Amb, 2 Sigs, , and other sub Units. It was formed in 1977, and was change due to the Jean and The A55 Boys not liking the Military and disbandment of the CAR. It was also worn by Canadian Airborne Centre in Edmonton then Trenton until this yr. 
 Maybe one day we will wear it again, or at least wear our wings on our Cadpat like ever othe damn Army.


----------



## brin11 (16 Dec 2002)

Recce41,

I only recall the Airborne Regiment wearing the jump smock.  I was in 2 Svc. Btn. in 90-91 and was not authorized to wear it.  We wore garrison dress at the time.  Although, I wore the SSF patch on the CF‘s.


----------



## Paras (16 Dec 2002)

Hey all i recieved a messege telling me that i should change my name.well when i signed up for this forum i didnt think it would anger anyone.I only chose this name because i like all things related to paratroopers.i have the utmost respect for paratroopers .I am not a paratrooper,yet.im sorry if i have disrespected anyone.


----------



## Recce41 (16 Dec 2002)

Brin
 If you notest the dates buddy it covers from 77 to 95, in 90 some units got that damn garrison dress.  I was with the SSF for yrs with the 8CH and then with the Dragoons. I wore the smock until we came back from Somalia in 93. So before anyone questions read my profile.


----------



## Jungle (16 Dec 2002)

Everybody in the SSF wore the smock until 1990. Then only those in the Airborne Battle Group were allowed to wear it. In 1993, only the CAR remained Airborne, including a Cbt Engineer Pl and an Air Defence Pl, and kept the smock.


----------



## Recce41 (17 Dec 2002)

Jungle 
 Good points, I was with the Armour Jump Troop, from 84 until 93. Some of us still wore it just after.


----------

